# Gracie looking pretty



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I almost never get a good picture of Gracie, 








but today she was quietly watching someone









Walter


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gracie is so pretty--so feminine! And Walter is looking very coy there.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Such a lovely portrait of Gracie. She looks very regal. Walter's peeking pic made me smile.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pretty, pretty, girl Gracie is! She is very dainty looking!
Now Walter there.....he looks like a bit of a handsome mischief maker! LOL!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Twyla, Gracie is lovely and so dainty like Molly said. She looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie really is such a pretty dog, and she has a love affair going on with Walter,

I don't want to jinx anything but the last two weeks she has been so good, so calm since I have been bathing her weekly 

maybe just maybe


----------

